# Anawbs 2007 Results



## wee stu (14/10/07)

Here are the summary results from ANAWBS 2007. 

I recognise more than a few AHB names in the honour roll. Plus a number of names I can recognise from other comps - but can't place an AHB tag to <_< . If you can put a tag to a name - let us know.

*AG1 Mash Paddle - Klsch - Full Mash Only 
Place	Name State	Score	Medal*
1	Daniel Walker	VIC	43.85	Silver
2	Barry Cranston	NSW	43.33	Silver
3	Michael Carter	QLD	43.20	Silver

* AUS1 Australian Draught/Lager *
1	John Kennedy	QLD	45.5	Silver
2	Brad Goold	QLD	40.25	Bronze
3	Andrew Clark	QLD	40	Bronze

* AUS2 Australian Dark/Old *
1	Stuart Campbell	SA	33.25	
2	Barry Cranston	NSW	32	
3	Earle Evans	QLD	27	

*AUS3 Australian Sparkling Ale* 
1	Craig Moore	SA	34.5	
2	Greg Lee SA	31.25	
3	Cale Hunkin	VIC	30.5	

*EUR1 Oktoberfest, Vienna, Maerzen* 
1	Daniel Walker	VIC	42.75	Silver
2	Andrew Clark	QLD	39.25	Bronze
3	Jye Smith QLD	39	Bronze

*EUR2 Altbier* 
1	Asher Mitchell	WA	40.75	Bronze
2	Stuart Upton	NSW	39.25	Bronze
3	Stuart Campbell	SA	33.25	

*EUR3 Bohemian Pilsner* 
1	Geoffrey Bryant	VIC	32.5	
2	Scott Simpson	NSW	27.5	
3	Barry Cranston	NSW	27.25	

*EUR4 Pale German Lagers* 
1	Lyall Cottam	QLD	44.5	Silver
2	Lyall Cottam	QLD	40.75	Bronze
3	Anthony Wishart	WA	37.75	

*EUR5 Belgian Tripel* 
1	John Kennedy	QLD	42.5	Silver
2	Scott Simpson	NSW	40.25	Bronze
3	Barry Cranston	NSW	39	Bronze

*EUR6 Pale Wheat Beers* 
1	John Kennedy	QLD	44.75	Silver
2	Chris Taylor	VIC	39.5	Bronze
3	Chan & Eileen Lay VIC	39.25	Bronze 

*EUR 7 Bock and Doppelbock* 
1	Sam Hamlyn	SA	42.25	Bronze
2	Barry Cranston	NSW	38.5	Bronze
3	Ross West QLD	32.25	

*HYB1 Barley Wine (English or American)* 
1	Geoffrey Bryant	VIC	42.25	Bronze
2	I. Walker WA	40.25	Bronze
3	Mark Hodgson	WA	36.25	

*UK1 English Pale Ale - English Ordinary Bitter* 
1	Geoffrey Bryant	VIC	42.75	Silver
2	Russel Taylor	SA	38.5	Bronze
3	Scott Simpson	NSW	37.5	

*UK2 Scottish 80 Shilling* 
1	Chan & Eileen Lay VIC	36	
2	Michael Lineage	SA	28.5	
3	Adam Beauchamp	SA	23.25	

*UK3 Classic Dry Stout* 
1	Geoffrey Bryant	VIC	43	Silver
2	Ross West QLD	41	Bronze
3	Ben Stanley	Qld	40.25	Bronze

*UK4 English Mild* 
1	Stuart Campbell	SA	44	Silver
2	Shaun Raymer VIC	32.5	
3	Colebatach Philip	SA	17.75	

*UK5 India Pale Ale* 
1	Greg Lee SA	46	Gold
2	Greg Lee SA	42.5	Silver
3	Michael Meissner	NSW	40	Bronze

*UK6 Robust English Porter* 
1	Peter Shea NSW	41.5	Bronze
2	Matthew & Paul	SA	40.25	Bronze
3	Ross West QLD	37.25	

*USA1 American Pale Ale* 
1	Michael Meissner	NSW	42.75	Silver
2	Chan & Eileen Lay VIC	42.25	Bronze
3	Adam Beauchamp	SA	40	Bronze

*USA2 American Brown Ale* 
1	David Graham	WA	41.5	Bronze
2	Luke Mason	NSW	41	Bronze
3	Luke Mason	NSW	39	Bronze


*Most Successful Brewer: * John Kennedy, QLD
*Best Beer of Show:* Greg Lee, SA
*Mash Paddle *: Daniel Walker, VIC
*Best Kit Based Beer* Peter Shea, NSW

Full results will be posted on the ANAWBS results page as soon as we can. Scoresheets, medals, trophies etc will be posted out over the next forntight or so. Congratulations to all. Many thanks to the sponsors, judges, stewards and volunteers for all their help. Most importantly thank you to every one of the brewers who submitted beer, without you there can be no show.

Watch this space over the next couple of months for news of new and revised classes for next year, and the all important Mash Paddle category for 2008!!

awrabest, stu


----------



## Tony (14/10/07)

Congrats to all place getters. I didnt have any beers in bottles to the styles on offer this year but ill work on it for next year. Its a well run comp and the mash paddle is a prize id like to get one day. came close on my last attempt.... cant wait to see what the next one is......not a big fan of kolsch so didnt persue its this year.

Not much seperating 1st 2nd and 3rd in tha mash paddle.

How many enterants did you get Stu?

cheers


----------



## Jye (14/10/07)

Congratulations everyone :beer: 

And big ups to John... I expect a few of those beers at the next meeting :icon_drool2:


----------



## Screwtop (14/10/07)

Congratulations entrants and thanks to organisers and judges.

A special "Well Done" to all Qld brewers who placed in this years comp.

Edit: To include thanks also to sponsors, the stewards and the retailers who provided the free transport of entries (Chermside Brewcraft were especially helpful), and Stu for hus input and info (and congrats to you Stu on your results.)


----------



## Stuster (14/10/07)

Well done to all and great job by the organisers. :super: 

Well done for your places, Stu, and good stuff, Michael. First first. :beerbang: 

Wow, so close on the Mash Paddle. Now where are those great recipes.


----------



## Kai (14/10/07)

Well done to the placegetters and the organisers. Lots of new (to me, at least) names in the top threes which is always good to see. It looks like the mash paddle has proven itself again to be one of the hottest competitions around, looking forward to hearing the style for next year.


----------



## Ross (14/10/07)

Congrats to everyone. Special congrats to JK - 3 x 1st places - awesome :super: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## AndrewQLD (14/10/07)

Very hapy with my results and a big congratulations to Stu and the rest of the organisers, as always a really well run and professional competition.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## wee stu (14/10/07)

Kai said:


> Lots of new (to me, at least) names in the top threes which is always good to see.



Following some rigorous detective work  , it can be revealed that the *TRUE* identity of the Mash Paddle winner is in fact (waits for sound of imaginary drum roll..........) *Thirsty Boy*!!!

Great beer Dan, enjoy the well deserved spoils :super:


----------



## Stuster (14/10/07)

wee stu said:


> Following some rigorous detective work, it can be revealed that the *TRUE* identity of the Mash Paddle winner is in fact (waits for sound of imaginary drum roll..........) *Thirsty Boy*!!!
> 
> Great beer Dan, enjoy the well deserved spoils :super:



Ah, the superhero with a secret identity. :lol: 

Great stuff, Thirsty Boy. Two firsts including the big one. :beer: :super:


----------



## Kai (14/10/07)

wee stu said:


> Following some rigorous detective work  , it can be revealed that the *TRUE* identity of the Mash Paddle winner is in fact (waits for sound of imaginary drum roll..........) *Thirsty Boy*!!!
> 
> Great beer Dan, enjoy the well deserved spoils :super:




Well done, Thirsty!

Now I'm glad I didn't enter. Couldn't have myself being outstaged by a BIAB now could I?


----------



## Ross (14/10/07)

Stuster said:


> Ah, the superhero with a secret identity. :lol:
> 
> Great stuff, Thirsty Boy. Two firsts including the big one. :beer: :super:



Well done thirsty... & the question on eveyones lips - Was it a BIAB B) ...

Cheers Ross


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (14/10/07)

Well done everyone, thanks to the judges and organisers.
So, Thirsty Boy, were any of them BIAB?


----------



## James Squire (14/10/07)

Hi all,

Thanks to Stu, all the organisers, judges and stewards for putting this comp together and doing such a great job. I'm extremely happy to see one of my entries place a 3rd in the first competition I've ever entered. I entered 3 beers in 3 different classes, 2 were brewed using traditional AG methods and one was brewed using my very early All-in-One Brewery (the method that started BIAB). The All-in-One beer was the place-getter! This method certainly has it's limitations however it is also very much a valid technique that produces good beers provided you stay within those limits.

Cheers again organisers,

JS


----------



## etbandit (14/10/07)

Congrats to all place getters!

Many thanks to ANAWBS organisers, judges, sponsors, stewards, entry "drop-off point" retailers, and Stu for the prompt updates!


----------



## big d (14/10/07)

1st place in American brown ale.Im stocked as i really had my doubts with this beer when i opened a spare test beer around the same time the judging was done.
The Kolsch as a style has me stumped so will be looking forward to the feed back.
Once again a really well run comp so congratulations must go out to wee stu and all the others that help run this.10/10 

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Kai (14/10/07)

Well done, Big D! 41.5 is a damned good score too.

Lovely style, American brown. Hope you have some left.


----------



## JSB (14/10/07)

Nice work Big D !!!! nice medal to add to the collection :beer: 

Cheers
JSB


----------



## wee stu (14/10/07)

big d said:


> 1st place in American brown ale.Im stocked





Kai said:


> Well done, Big D! Hope you have some left.



Can't you read Kai - the man is stocked!!

Well done big yin. FWIW I liked the little the judges left us with


----------



## big d (14/10/07)

Oops.I meant stoked .To tell the truth i took two bottles from the cc cube for the comp and myself and the rest has only been bottled today.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Kai (14/10/07)

I guess you are stocked then!

I hope you save some for the next time we cross paths.


----------



## Tony (14/10/07)

:super:


----------



## big d (14/10/07)

Will do Kai.Your name is now on a bottle.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (14/10/07)

Congratulations all place getters,

And thanks to the organisers, judges, and stewards.

Keen to get the judging sheets back so that I can have a better go at it next year.


----------



## Asher (15/10/07)

Niice work Big D, Vlad & Kook

keepin it 'Real' in WA :icon_chickcheers:

Asher


----------



## wee stu (15/10/07)

Tony said:


> How many enterants did you get Stu?
> 
> cheers



262 beers in 20 categories. Up 22% on last year - but still lots of room for growth. 

And there *will *be more classes added next year as well as expansion of a couple of others. 

In recovery mode this morning, after what was a really good presentations show, with great beer and wine flowing in abundance :beer: 

Delicate though I am, I have just got the HLT out and on and am beginning to weight out grains  What better way to recover from beer overload than by making more beer B) ??


----------



## Thirsty Boy (15/10/07)

Hey everyone, thanks for the kind words.

I'd like to say thanks to Wee Stu and all the other guys involved in the ANAWBS, after talking to Stu... it sounds like the comp had some really high class administration and organisation going on... as well as judges with impeccable taste of course   But seriously, I'm really stoked to have been given good scores by judges of that caliber.

I'm pretty surprised and a little overwhelmed at doing as well as I did, especially with the obviously high standard of the beers that were entered.

Unfortunately as much as I would like to report that either of the beers I did well with were BIAB brews... I'm afraid they weren't. Both brewed on my HERMS.
I did enter two BIAB beers.. but never expected them to do well. An IPA that I had to tap out of the fermentor and bottle on the closing day for entries, I am only bottling the rest of the batch today...so if it did well it would be a miracle; and an English Barleywine that is only a few months old and still too hot and not well enough aged. But I wanted some feedback to see if there were any "expected" BIAB faults. We'll just have to wait for the full results and the feedback sheets to see what the judges thought of my BIAB efforts.

Great to see that James Squire got a place for an "All in One" brew .. he started the whole damn thing in the first place, so its cool to see him pick up the first (I think) award for beer made in this sort of way. Congrats JS.

Once again, thanks very much to the organisers and sponsors, congratulations to the other place getters especially John, Greg and Peter for taking out the other major gongs.

Can't get the grin off my face  

Cheers everyone

Thirsty


----------



## mikem108 (15/10/07)

Woohoo a first!, and a third, I had high hopes for my AIPA and not a second thought for how the APA would score so I am very pleased with the results and can't wait to get the score sheets back to see why the other beers I submitted sank without a trace, so I can make them better for next year! Thanks Stu x2


----------



## wee stu (15/10/07)

Our regular website master is a little indisposed at the moment, so there may be a slight delay in getting full results posted on the web - but we are working on it and I will, naturally, let everyone know once they are up.

In the meantime, if you are looking for your particular individual scores contact me by email or pm and I shall see what i can do. If you post under an obscure tag, or are not already known to me, you will have to provide me with further information - such as real name, classes you entered etc - before I will divulge the information to you.

Half an hour of the mash to go - I can feel a BJCP competition report calling me <_< 

awrabest, stu


----------



## Aaron (15/10/07)

wee stu said:


> Half an hour of the mash to go - I can feel a BJCP competition report calling me <_<


Keep listening to it stu.

If any one gets a score sheet that has been done by me and you have any questions please feel free to contact me. I can't promise to remember every beer but if you have any questions about my comments I would be more than happy to try and answer. I want to improve my judging too so any feedback you have is appreciated.

I do remember that American Brown though BigD, it was a cracker.


----------



## Punter (15/10/07)

well done to all the winners and placegetters :super: and all involved.
must have been hard judging the paddle, my Kolsch came =9th with a 
score of 39.5 for a bronze. So between 9th and first place there was only 
a difference of 4.35 points. Thats pretty good brewing by everyone involved.
Well done to all.


----------



## jayse (15/10/07)

I'll echo what Aaron said and wouldn't mind getting some feedback on how helpfull my ramblings and notes are wether good bad or indifferent. Or simply you might want it decoded  Some people will get judging sheets back with next to no blank space left whatso ever from me. Thats not just the parts on the form for judging comments I tend to write everywhere including around the edges if I run out of room, pretty much any blank space available. 

It would be good to hear back from brewers.

Cheers brewers.
Jayse


----------



## big d (15/10/07)

This is a fantastic offer from Aaron and Jayse for further help/ideas/explanation on the beers they judged.It will be a great two way street between judges and competitors to help get a better understanding of beers judged and hopefully helping out both.

Well done guys
Cheers
Big D


----------



## mudsta (16/10/07)

I would just like to say a hearty congrats to all place getters in this years ANAWBS, and a special mention must go to John Kennedy from QLD for taking out Most Successful Brewer! Well done to all!! :beer: 

I was lucky enough to be on the judging panel this year and got to judge Johns wheat beer....WOW!!! That was absolutely amazing!!

Working behind the scenes on both judging days you really get to see how much time, effort and sheer man power dedication that goes into judging and stewarding. I truely think not just the winners should get thanked, but a pat on the back to all judges and beer stewarts (and of course Wee Stu) for pulling the whole thing together.

Both myself from previous years and all other entrants should sleep easy knowing the ANAWBS is an extreemly professional run event in every aspect.

Cheers!!

Mudsta :beerbang: 
a.k.a Justin Murdock


----------



## bonj (16/10/07)

Congrats to all. I recognise a few names there. Well done!


----------



## Screwtop (16/10/07)

jayse said:


> I'll echo what Aaron said and wouldn't mind getting some feedback on how helpfull my ramblings and notes are wether good bad or indifferent. Or simply you might want it decoded  Some people will get judging sheets back with next to no blank space left whatso ever from me. Thats not just the parts on the form for judging comments I tend to write everywhere including around the edges if I run out of room, pretty much any blank space available.
> 
> It would be good to hear back from brewers.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the offer Jayse and Aaron, I believe that most brewers would have a pretty fair understanding of how well their beer matches its style criteria, and would well know where any weaknesses lie in their entries. Often a beer may be considered by it's maker to be off style or have flaws due to some systemic problem such as missing strike temp or maybe too long a sparge. Sometimes the brewer realises a fault exists from a sample going into the fermenter and sometimes a flaw develops during fermentation which is recognisable afterwards, you try a bottle or two during conditioning and flaws are evident, maybe lack of head retention, clarity issues or such like. Still we've tried hard to produce our best effort and those misshaps do occur in brewing, and the beer still turns out to be pretty good. So we enter our beers in a comp, why not, you never know what stuff ups the other brewers may have made. Isn't that what comps are all about, the best of the beers on the day, the beer with less off style characteristics and flaws wins. 

For me entering competitions is all about reinforcement of my own opinions regarding a beer. I want to know how to produce the best beer, if I can't recognise a good beer then I'm always going to have difficulty in achieving this. Judges feedback is very important, and I accept the feedback no matter what, if I don't agree with one judges comments, well thats no biggie, but if I don't agree with a convergence of opinions on a beer from a number of judges, then it's me who must adjust my point of view.  I look forward to being able to further discuss judges comments, but we must all know and understand that the game is over the whistle has blown and tomorrow is another day, there is no point in being critical of the referee. I love it when judging notes match my perception of a beer from a style point of view, that largely depends upon the choice of ingredients, the method of mashing, hoping, fermenting and conditioning of the beer to produce a beer to style. But when a judge picks the flaws which as the brewer of the beer I know exist, that gives me a real buzz. We need to have confidence in our judges and from the point of view of the brewer, accurate feedback is our measure of that confidence.

Screwy


----------



## mudsta (16/10/07)

Srewtop,

That is extremely well said mate!! Certainly an excellent attitude to have toward judging and competing alike.  

For those of you interested about behind the scenes, I have just posted an article on the ANAWBS beer judging on my web site.
Check it out here

:excl: Affiliated - I represent Yorke Brewing and we are a proud gold sponsor of the 2007 ANAWBS.

Brewing at every level should always be encouraged!!

Regards,

Mudsta :beerbang:


----------



## Brad_G (16/10/07)

Well said screwtop!!!!!! here here. 


brad


----------



## wee stu (16/10/07)

Web updating is proving a little slow.

Here are the* full beer results *in PDF form.

View attachment ANAWBS_2007_results.pdf


Void entries are those received broken  , not received at all :huh: , or entered into a clearly inappropriate class after the suitable class had already been judged :unsure:


----------



## randyrob (17/10/07)

Hey Guys,

wee stu has kindly asked me to post up my beer label as it won the modern label comp with a score of 18/20 and a silver medal.






Rob.

anyone else on ahb have a bash at this and wanna post theirs up, or was it a one horse race


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/10/07)

Congratulations Rob, hope we get to see a few more as well.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## wee stu (17/10/07)

randyrob said:


> or was it a one horse race


Not a one horse race. This year there were 31 label entries in the two classes, though as far as I can tell only one beer label in the place getters.

Attached is one of my abysmal failures this year. A strange case of "hand made labels, award winning beers!" . The "sexist" nature of the material was not appreciated by the judges  It was a play on "mild"ly amusing - hence titter.........

Oh well, at least the beer aged better than the label did :lol:


----------



## Jazzafish (17/10/07)

Well done to all the winners! Some pretty high scores in the placings, but wouldn't expect any less.

Mash paddle looked very close!

I'll have to brew a bit more next year, that way I can have some beer to enter next year... nothing to enter this year.

Any word on what the mash paddle will be for the next comp?


----------



## johnno (17/10/07)

randyrob said:


> post up my beer label as it won the modern label comp with a score of 18/20 and a silver medal.
> Rob.




Well done Rob. I always liked your label a lot.

nice sig as well  

cheers
johnno


----------



## devo (23/10/07)

Jebus...I managed to get pipped at the post with a 4th place silver and a 7th place bronze for my Kolsch entries! 

Far exceeded my own expectations  .


----------



## Aaron (23/10/07)

devo said:


> Jebus...I managed to get pipped at the post with a 4th place silver and a 7th place bronze for my Kolsch entries!
> 
> Far exceeded my own expectations  .


Congratulations and commiserations at the same time. The paddle is always a tough comp. I got fifth place and a silver last year from memory and about twelfth and a bronze this year. Kolsch is not an easy style to do well either.


----------



## devo (23/10/07)

cheers, not phased at all by the result cause it was my first foray into a comp and my second attempt at brewing that particular style. Pretty stoked about it actually.


----------



## wee stu (1/11/07)

For those who have been waiting patiently, there has been a delay in getting the results booklet printed. 

A death in the family of the show's President put things on hold. 

The results have now been lodged with the printer and should be back to us and posted out, with scoresheets, trophies etc, in the next fortnight.

Apologies for the delay, some eventualities you cannot, and would not want to be able to, plan for.

To David, best wishes and condolences from all your friends at ANAWBS


----------



## Jye (23/11/07)

Received my judges sheets today and there pretty good, the best ones dont have a name on them but came from the USA1 class.

Great job all round and it was great to see some comments that confirm what I was already thinking about a couple of my beers... I think Im learning :blink:  

Cheers
Jye :beer:


----------



## Stuster (23/11/07)

Got my sheets as well. (Along with a monolith. :lol: )

There were some very useful comments from Jayse and some of the other judges. Some of the sheets were a little sparse though, with some rather bizarre comments. :huh: 

Anyway, thanks to the judges and the organisers for a well run comp. Some interesting categories in the wine entries. Good to see one guy do so well in the mead section that he snagged places 1 to 9. :lol:


----------



## Screwtop (23/11/07)

Mine came in the mail today too. (Thanks to all at ANAWBS)

The comments were all spot on (boy were they, after trying some of my entry beers last night, glad I didn't enter them in the Nationals, just too far over the hill for some) with only a couple of little surprises that I didn't expect.

Thanks to everyone associated, for another great comp.


----------



## devo (23/11/07)

me too.

great to get some feedback on some entires that I was unsure about to begin with.

Was also a pretty good package sent back in the post.


----------



## James Squire (23/11/07)

Got my score sheets, trophy and certificate last night. Very impressed! Thanks again to all involved.

Cheers to Jayse for the in depth feedback, I appreciate the effort. The rest of my scoresheets seemed very light on with comments though unfortunately.

All the best,

JS.


----------



## goatherder (23/11/07)

A box full of monoliths and medals and judging sheets showed up today for me too.

Many thanks to the organisers and judges.

Any hints on what might be the paddle beer for next year?


----------



## Thirsty Boy (24/11/07)

Same here,

Box with rocks, medals and score sheets arrived on Thursday.

Feedback was generally good. The odd sheet was more or less just scores and single words, but most were pretty enlightening. Jayse - yours was the best of them. Great comments. Thanks.

Also scored a Chillout MKIII as a prize for the mash paddle... its freakin awsome. Cant wait to try it out. Thanks to Mashmaster for sponsoring the paddle

And of course, the Paddle itself came - will be christening it in the brew thats being put down at the Vic x-mas case swap day tomorrow (well, later today actually)

I am bloody stoked all over again. Never won a trophy/prize/medal for anything before in my life. Feeling pretty chuffed at the fact that I have to make some room on one of the bookcases to serve as a trophy shelf. I shall be ambitious and clear more room than required for this lot.. I shall attempt to win more things, I like it :icon_cheers: 

Thanks again to wee stu and everyone else at the ANAWBS. 

Cheers

Thirsty


----------



## big d (24/11/07)

Still patiently waiting for the postie to arrive over this side of the country.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Screwtop (24/11/07)

big d said:


> Still patiently waiting for the postie to arrive over this side of the country.
> 
> Cheers
> Big D




Be patient Big D, it's along pedal over the Nularbour on a postie bike


----------



## etbandit (24/11/07)

Got my box of presents in the mail too.

The trophies and medals look cool! Thanks again to all involved with ANAWBS 2008. Looking forward to next years comp. :icon_cheers:


----------



## mikem108 (27/11/07)

Thanks for all the goodies, Xmas has already come, shall we all don our medals at the next ISB meet?  
I'm gonna need a glass cabinet for all this stuff, the missus said "you can put all that stuff in the garage with your brewing equipment" :angry: 
Now what to do with those hop aroma extracts.... <_<


----------



## big d (27/11/07)

Finally arrived yesterday.Blown away by the trophy.Sensational stuff so once again thanks to all involved and will be entering again next year.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## wee stu (5/12/07)

Thanks to all the sponsors who helped provide the goodies.

Special thanks to *Mashmaster *and *Beer and Brewer *magazine whose contributions helped us ensure that nobody walked away empty handed from this year's comp :beer: 

Most of all, thanks to all the brewers, your enthusiasm is really what makes it all worthwhile.

Hoping to have announcements regarding new classes for next year's comp, and the all important Mash Paddle beer style, made before Xmas.

I say "hoping" because, in the wonderful world of amateur brewing comps, there tends to be many a 'hic' between intention and nonic :blink:


----------



## bonk (5/12/07)

congrats to everyone involved,

did the NT get anyone there this year?


----------



## wee stu (5/12/07)

bonk said:


> congrats to everyone involved,
> 
> did the NT get anyone there this year?



AFAIK Bonk no NT representation this year, where was yours?  . 

But, as far as I know, all other states and territories had entries. 

One pleasing aspect was the really dispersed geographical spread of entries, and a pretty even distribution of winners too. 

The four marquee prizes were shared between SA, NSW, QLD and VIC.


----------



## big d (8/12/07)

Just came across this thread again.  
Hey Bonk im kinda new to W.A so maybe you can include me as an NT entrant considering i spent over 25 years there.
Will take alot of time and a fair amount of WA micro beer before i become a fully fledged Sand person although im giving it my best shot with the micro side of things.

Merry Xmas
Big D


----------

